# Young Gospel Centered Preacher for Youth Camp?



## Damon Rambo (Jul 15, 2011)

O.K., question: If you were helping to locate a "Camp Pastor" for a fairly large 5 day youth camp, who was gospel centered, could relate to the youth (probably a "younger" guy, though not necessarily, if they are good at engaging younger folks), who would be the top people on your list? I've thought about guys like Kevin DeYoung, and David Platt...who else can you think of?

Administrators: I assume this is the correct place for this thread...if its not, feel free to move it. Just let me know where!


----------



## Edward (Jul 15, 2011)

If you want to aim high, Tim Tinsley, First Presbyterian, Chattanooga.


----------



## Andres (Jul 15, 2011)

Paul Washer! Haven't you heard The Shocking Youth Message?!


----------



## Rufus (Jul 16, 2011)

Andres said:


> Paul Washer! Haven't you heard The Shocking Youth Message?!



I think he wants a younger guy hence the "young gospel centered preacher", Paul Washer is in his 40's.


----------



## Herald (Jul 16, 2011)

Damon, drawing on my background as a Word of Life camper and bible institute student, I found that the celebrity preachers were not necessarily the better preachers. Give me a man who has a love for the Gospel, and a fervent desire to see sinners converted. That type of man will be able to transcend generational lines.


----------



## Damon Rambo (Jul 16, 2011)

Herald said:


> Damon, drawing on my background as a Word of Life camper and bible institute student, I found that the celebrity preachers were not necessarily the better preachers. Give me a man who has a love for the Gospel, and a fervent desire to see sinners converted. That type of man will be able to transcend generational lines.


 
I would agree with you to some extent. However, I don't think being a well known preacher excludes a person from being a man with a "love for the gospel and a fervent desire to see sinners converted." Also, I think typically men like (looking at some of my favorites), Paul Washer, Mark Dever, and such, became popular in certain circles BECAUSE of a love for the Gospel, and a desire to see sinners converted.

Also, I am at the bottom of a totem pole. A more well known pastor is easier to vet (you can watch there sermons on DVD, research any controversies, etc.), whereas with a lesser known individual, you are not as able to ascertain their qualifications, abilities, and genuineness.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Jul 16, 2011)

Damon Rambo said:


> Also, I am at the bottom of a totem pole. A more well known pastor is easier to vet (you can watch there sermons on DVD, research any controversies, etc.), whereas with a lesser known individual, you are not as able to ascertain their qualifications, abilities, and genuineness.



AS I understand it, the lower you are on a totem pole, the higher your place of honour. At least, that's what I learned from watching NCIS.


----------



## Herald (Jul 16, 2011)

Damon Rambo said:


> Herald said:
> 
> 
> > Damon, drawing on my background as a Word of Life camper and bible institute student, I found that the celebrity preachers were not necessarily the better preachers. Give me a man who has a love for the Gospel, and a fervent desire to see sinners converted. That type of man will be able to transcend generational lines.
> ...



Damon, I certainly am not suggesting a well known pastor should be excluded. My only point is that generational boundaries can be crossed by any preacher who has a love for, and can clearly articulate the Gospel. If this hypothetical camp has a budget, why not save some money and have a local pastor preach? Just a thought.


----------



## Jack K (Jul 16, 2011)

Of the names that have come up, Kevin DeYoung would probably be my first choice.

But when I list the factors you've mentioned...
- Gospel centered
- Dynamic speaker
- Heart for youth
- Baptist (presumably a plus for you)
...then the celebrity-level name that comes to mind is Art Azurdia. Don't know if he currently does conferences, though.

I also agree that your best choice may not be a celebrity-level speaker. But I understand how getting one of those guys lessens some of the uncertainty.


----------



## Damon Rambo (Jul 16, 2011)

Herald said:


> Damon Rambo said:
> 
> 
> > Herald said:
> ...



The camp is actually not hypothetical; it is an actual camp. I cannot share the name here, though. As far as the other, in the world of Youth Camps, there is a plethora of choices. The average Youth pastor, faced with a choice between two camps, one with an unknown pastor, and one with a well-established ministry, is going to pick the latter. This is not any different than us. If there were two special conferences in your area tomorrow, and one was Al Mohler Jr., or R.C. Sproul, and the other was "Brother Bob," we would likely choose to go to see the person that we _do not ordinarily get to see._ 

Also, the primary participants in this camp are SBC'ers. I personally would like to draw them in with a well known name, in order to introduce them to, well, solid theology. There is HUGE competition in the Youth Camp realm. And if you have "brother Bob," while the other camp has Andy Stanley ((((Shudder!!)))), they are going to go to the other camp, and leave you there with facilities for close to a thousand campers, and no campers to fill them.


----------

